
PG Is Not a Fan of Shark Tank - bluker
http://www.inc.com/business-insider/mark-cuban-chris-sacca-paul-graham-twitter-feud.html
======
pedalpete
SharkTank and YC are different products for different people. What is the
biggest success SharkTank has had? Are they building multiple billion dollar
businesses?

How many low-tech manufactured products has YC created?

I somewhat agree with Sacca, and completely see PGs point. But I think
everybody is looking at things through the lens of their view of what an
entrepreneur is.

ps. I hate saying I feel pg is wrong, feels like I must be making a mistake :)

------
sharemywin
I think part of the misunderstanding is with a virtual product you can cheaply
iterate. With products that have a production cycle and physical costs
associated with changes you need to sell what you have to fund next the cycle
R&D.

------
pashakym
He is absolutely right. Shark Tank is a show. Startup is a business. If you
are in showbiz and looking for fun you should go there. Otherwise focus on
customers.

~~~
sharemywin
Completely disagree. 90% of the companies on shark tank would be completely
un-fundable through any other process including YC. Can't see how sponge-daddy
would have ever made it into YC yet alone been successful had they even went
through YC. And I doubt airBNB would have worked with Shark Tank. 2 completely
different worlds. Both doing very good things for entrepreneurs.

~~~
pedalpete
As I'm reading it, you and pashakym are making the same argument. Not sure why
they are getting down voted.

~~~
sharemywin
"If you are in showbiz and looking for fun you should go there." Makes it
sounds like the businesses on shark tank aren't real businesses. I would argue
that any business were you made out better then if you worked for someone else
is a win.

~~~
pashakym
This is my personal opinion. This show might (only might) bring you a few
users. However, I think it's a huge distraction.

------
throwaway2343
PG is so insufferable in text form. I've listened to his live speeches and
it's like an entirely different person. Maybe chalk it up to the limits of
tone over text, but it's a consistent pattern.

